# Epipedobates Trivitattus Red EGGS!!!



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I have a group of 1.3. I had originally 2 females then I aquired 2 adults 1 male and a female. I dont know which female laid the eggs but man im really excited for this. Been talking with a few froggers up here in Canada and it seems I might be the first to successfully breed these here in Canada so YA ME! heres a pic of the eggs. And any suggestions to help me with the eggs and tads would be great if anyones got any info.









Ive pulled the eggs today when I got home from work so that the eggs havent had the chance to get eaten. From what I saw a few are bad but the rest say 18 eggs are looking pretty good.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! Keep us posted.


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

kudos to you .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!!! i just moved my trio into a 30 gallon with a water feature, and heard them calling this morning, hope they get going soon.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. And Julio congrates on the calling department. Its such a beautiful call eh?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Lance - congrats! How are the eggs developing today?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I have three of these as well . . . still got some growing to do. So how about some pics of the adults? 

Any specs on the terrarium you are keeping them in?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Mike the eggs are doing beautifully. Out of 20 eggs 16 are developing. Not bad odds for my first clutch. And ill put my other 2 females are looking very fat... so I might be getting more eggs in the near future.
For the specs of my tank its a heavy planted tank 90 gal. 48x18x24.








My original female adults








My new Female








Male chilling out on the oak fig








Full tank shot








Left side








Right side








Upper view to show plant density


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have a pump in the water area or is it stagnant?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

No theres a pump. Just follow the black cord into the pool you can barely see the pump on the left side of the pool


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are sweet, their call is nice, they are my loudest frogs in my collection and at times wake me up in the morning cause of how loud they are.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

You should try the call at 3am... damn bugger scared me when I was sleeping on the couch one night...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, reminds me when i used to keep red eyes and the first time i heard the call, i woke up "saying what the hell is that?"


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Are the parents WC/imported or CB? Just curious since I hadn't heard of anyone who bred the recent imports yet. Congrats!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Top left corner you got the small leafed creaper. What kind is it? Looks like a micro version of english ivy. LOVE IT! I must have for my tank.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats and a beautiful vivarium!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

My original females came from a guy down in Calgary who later gave them to my buddy who I got them off of him. Ive been trying to get a hold of the original owner to find all this out but hes been out of the hobby for sometime now and I dont have his email. 
For my 1.1.1 group they came from Saurian. So I would have to talk with Pat to see where they came from. Better yet ill send him a email right now.
And thanks everyone for the compliments on the tank and frogs. Im very stoked about the eggs developing which are looking just wondering.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

just got a new pic of the triv eggs.








And Pat gave me a email back. The parents are wild caught and he got them from a zoo which I cant recall at the moment but I got some F1s and they are looking strong!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Lance said:


> And Pat gave me a email back. The parents are wild caught and he got them from a zoo which I cant recall at the moment but I got some F1s and they are looking strong!


I got mine from Nabors as well - he told me they were from Aquarium of the Americas, in New Orleans. Mine are really YELLOW though . . . did yours get red as they matured? Here's a pic of mine . . .


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

I have 2 adults which had the orangeish red coloring and 1 juvie that is the same yellow coloring as yours


----------

